# Vernetzung von SPS mittels Profibus und AS-Interface



## maverick (26 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Wie bewerkstellige ich theoretisch eine Vernetzung mittels Profibus?
 Muss ich nur in Software dem Master und dem Slave die Gleiche Eingangs und Ausgangs adresse geben ?
Irgendwelche Programmierpunkte die beachtet werden müssen?

Wie funktioniert das mit dem ASI -Bus?

Brauche das wissen für meine Technikerabschlussprüfung, habe selber aber noch nie damit zu tun gehabt.

Danke schon mal im Voraus und frohe Pfingsttage.

Gruss Mav


----------



## maverick (27 Mai 2007)

Kann mir das keiner erklären ?

Gruss MAv


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Mai 2007)

maverick schrieb:


> Kann mir das keiner erklären ?
> 
> Gruss MAv



Deine Frage ist zu allgemein.

Kein Mensch kann wissen, was du fragen willst.

Empfehlung:
Fachliteratur studieren und dann Fragen formulieren.

Ich frage mich auch ständig die "Frage nach dem Universum und allem" aber die einzige Antwort die ich bekomme, ist 42.

Ach ja, wenn du den Simatic Manager installierst, ist unter "Beispiele" ein schönes Programmbeispiel zur Vernetzung zweier CPU mittels Profibus.


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Mai 2007)

hallo,
hier die antwort auf deine fragen: http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

wenn du jetzt ueber einen dp asi gateaway meinst, bei einfach loesung 16byte rein und raus, bei asi 2 32 byte rein raus, genauso einfach wie et200s.


----------



## maverick (27 Mai 2007)

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe

@ unregistrierter Gast:
Ohne Material kein Studieren,
P.S.
Warten wir ab was die Erde ausrechnet.



@Lorenz2512:

Genau so was habe ich gesucht. Danke für die Hilfe


Gruss Mav


----------



## Chriz (27 Mai 2007)

@ug

6 x 7 


mfg chriz


----------



## maverick (28 Mai 2007)

*AS-I Vernetzung*

Hallo zusammen, 
Die Programmierung und Benutzung der ASi Busses ist mir jetzt klar,
nur mit der Adressierung der Slaves hakt es noch ein Bischen.

Der Master bekommt die Adresse 1 und die Slaves dann alle abwärts davon also 2, 3 , 4 . ist das richtig so ?

Gruss MAV


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Mai 2007)

... nicht so ganz ...
Der Master ist z.B. dein CP 343-2. Auf ihm stellst du den E-A-Bereich für deinen ASi-Bus ein. Die ASi-"Slaves" bekommen dann die Teilnehmer-Adressen je nach ihrer Größe zugeordnet. Hat ein Slave z.B. 4 Eingänge "verbraucht" er nur eine Adresse, hat er 8 Eingänge "verbraucht" er zwei Adressen. Ausgänge können (wie auch bei der normalen SPS-E-A-Ebene) auf den gleichen Teilnehmer-Adressen wie die Eingänge liegen (z.B. Ventil-Insel-Anschaltung mit 8 Ventilen und 8 Dig. Eingangsports belegt 2 mal 2 ASi-Teilnehmer-Adressen).

Hört sich vielleicht ein bißchen kompliziert an, aber wenn sich einmal da durchgebissen hat dann geht es eigentlich.


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Mai 2007)

hallo,
nein verkehrt, der master hat gar keine adresse, nur die slaves, beginnent ab 1, 0 bleibt frei, wenn es ein gateaway ueber profibus ist sieht alles etwas anders aus, aber die slavenummer werden ab1 verteilt.
da war einer schneller.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> @ug
> 
> 6 x 7
> 
> ...



Ist das die Frage auf alle Antworten ?
Schade, das die Erde gesprengt wird, bevor die Frage fertig ist...

P.S. weist du, wo die 42 herkommt ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

maverick schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Die Programmierung und Benutzung der ASi Busses ist mir jetzt klar,
> nur mit der Adressierung der Slaves hakt es noch ein Bischen.
> 
> Gruss MAV



Um nochmal auf deine Ausgangsfarge zurückzukommen
"Vernetzung von SPS mittels Profibus und AS-Interface "

Wo steckt da jetzt der Profibus drinn ?

Und die Vernetzung von SPSen, also z.B. 2 SPS zu verbinden, dafür ist der ASi völlig ungeeignet. 

Willst ein dezentrales Netz mit deiner Feldperipherie aufbauen ?


----------



## Chriz (28 Mai 2007)

@ug
da war irgendwas mit affen und scrabble.
da kam doch dann ein satz " was ist sechs mal neun" raus.

also 6 x 9 

aber dann nur in einem 13er stellenwertsystem ....


----------



## maverick (28 Mai 2007)

Hallo Unregistrierter Gast
zu deinen Fragen:


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf deine Ausgangsfarge zurückzukommen
> "Vernetzung von SPS mittels Profibus und AS-Interface "
> 
> Wo steckt da jetzt der Profibus drinn ?
> ...



Schreibe in 2 Wochen meine Abschlussarbeit für Elektrotechniker Fachrichtung Prozessautomatisierung und Energietechnik. 
Deshalb brauche ich die Infos zum lernen, wie es funktioniert(nur theoretisch), es soll also kein Projekt umgesetzt werden.
Die Vernetzung mittels Profibus von 2 CPU ist mir inzwischen fast klar, 
nur beim ASI hakte es noch ein bischen. 
Das Problem ist das das ganze ein Fernstudium ist und die Unterlagen von der Schule für das Fach Steuerungstechnik für nen A..... sind. 
Ich habe zwar schon SPS-Anlagen projektiert, aber noch nie mit Profibus und/oder ASI. Also völliges Neuland. 
Meine Themafrage kommt aus der Schwerpunkteliste meines Fachlehres für die Abschlussprüfung.
Nun heisst es Infos sammeln und wo sonst wenn nicht hier ?

Gruss Mav


----------



## maverick (28 Mai 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> @ug
> da war irgendwas mit affen und scrabble.
> da kam doch dann ein satz " was ist sechs mal neun" raus.
> 
> ...



@ Chriz
frag mal Deep Thought, der weiss die Lösung

Gruss MAV


----------



## maverick (28 Mai 2007)

*Noch ne kleine Unklarheit*

So nun doch noch ne Frage zum Profibus
 Muss ich bei ner Master und Slave CPU jeweils Eingangs und Ausgangsadressen festlegen, od nur beim Master-Cpu Eingangsadresse und bei der Slave CPU Ausgangsadresse?

Dieses Fach macht mich noch ganz kirre.:twisted: 

Gruss MAV


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 Mai 2007)

... das letztere (das wäre dann der Fall wo Slave an Master sendet - es geht aber natürlich auch umgekehrt, und innerhalb einer Verbindung [nur mit separatem E/A Bereich])

edit:

Beispiel: 
Master AW 100 -> Slave EW 100 
Slave AW 100 -> Master EW 100
so kannst du noch weitere hinzufügen (abhängig vom verfügabren Adressbereich)


----------

